# Impossible de télécharger qqch de iTunes depuis iPa



## Erffoc (16 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
iTunes fonctionne nickel sur mon macbook (leopard), mais impossible de télécharger quoique ce soit sur mon iPad qui vient récemment de passer à iOS 5.

Mon iTunes est à jour.

Comme mon iPad vient juste d'être upgradé, je ne pense pas que remettre la config d'usine aidera dans qqch.

Est-ce que qqn a eu le même problème ?
Comment pensez-vous que je pourrai le résoudre.

En plus, ce qui m'embête, c'est que j'ai déjà loué un film directement sur l'iPad, donc payé, mais je ne sais pas le voir car le téléchargement ne commence pas.

Apple me le compte car j'ai fait le test depuis iTunes sur mon ordi et j'ai reçu un message me demandant si j'étais sûr de vouloir louer ce film vu que je l'avais déjà loué... Fait ch*** !

Merci pour votre aide,


----------

